# (SOLVED) How to add perl_module on apache22?



## cruzler (Apr 22, 2009)

Dear all,

Now, the problem shows with perl_module..on my apache22.. 

I do the installation perl_module based on this tutorial :

http://www.redantigua.com/mod_perl.html

i don't know what is wrong, the "helloworld.pl" can't run correctly on apache.. and when i insert :


```
PerlModule Apache2
```
 and 
	
	



```
PerlSwitches -wT
```

it always shows error on httpd.error.log like this :


```
[Wed Apr 22 15:57:46 2009] [error] Can't locate Apache2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local) at (eval 4) line 3.\n
[Wed Apr 22 15:57:46 2009] [error] Can't load Perl module Apache2 for server www.mydomain.com:80, exiting...
```



When i delete the option "PerlModule Apache2" and "PerlSwitches -wT", the apache can run normally..

What should i do to activate this module? 

just for info, on my system has installed :
-mod_perl2-2.0.4,3
-perl-5.8.8_1

Thanks..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

Try reading the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-apache.html#AEN38425

Apache2.pm is part of mod_perl, so it's probably not installed properly.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 23, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try reading the handbook:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-apache.html#AEN38425
> 
> Apache2.pm is part of mod_perl, so it's probably not installed properly.


Yes sir...thanks a lot..problem solved..! 
I do :

```
PerlModule Apache2::compat
```
 not 
	
	



```
PerlModule Apache2
```
in httpd.conf, and insert permission to the registry script..and it's works..!

The scripts from the tutorial i told before is not complete..

Thanks, sir..


----------

